

We the People Cell Phone unlocking petition needs 10K sigs - Moto7451
http://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/make-unlocking-cell-phones-legal/1g9KhZG7

======
andremedeiros
One thing I, as a non-american, haven't quite understood: do you have to be an
American for your vote to count on this website?

~~~
sinak
Hey, petition starter here. As far as I can tell - no.

~~~
kbenson
That's... odd. Truthfully, I have distinctive knee-jerk reactions in both
directions about that.

On one hand, US policies often have global ramifications (although I'm cynical
enough to think that nothing a petition here will affect will have enough
importance to matter in that respect). Also, it's often useful to get the
perspective of people _in general_ , wherever they are in the world, in case
there's some sort of general consensus (although it would be a consensus of
educated internet accessing elites in many parts of the world...)

On the other hand, it's a site for the US government to solicit information
from US citizens. People from other countries registering their opinion
doesn't really fit all that well with that goal.

